# NCAA basketball



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2017)

We watch no sports- hell I watch virtually no TV. But once a year I start keeping track of a team. The Zags. Gonzaga is a Small private school in Spokane, about 5000 students. Their graduation rate of players is one of the highest. Bad grades you do not play. Couple of their star players got busted a couple years ago for pot and magic mushrooms. Most teams would have brushed it under rug. They booted them off team and they went to other school to play. They do practice what they preach. Ranked Number 4- 9 to 1 odds to win.... GO ZAGS........... sorta the david amongst the Goliaths if you look at school sizes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok- No body into the Ncaa?? sweet 16 Still have that Pesky NC to deal with- got rid of Duke and Villanova- Zags almost gave the last one away- Go Zags...


----------



## DKMD (Mar 23, 2017)

I hope they beat UNC since the tar heels knocked my Hogs out of the tourney.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I hope they beat UNC since the tar heels knocked my Hogs out of the tourney.


- Good maybe if we gang up against @SENC it will help....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 23, 2017)

It's a pretty big deal around here... hence the name of my business... but I don't keep up with it. Just not a sports fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2017)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It's a pretty big deal around here... hence the name of my business... but I don't keep up with it. Just not a sports fan.


I am not either- watch none of it but if Zags get to big game I will.


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> - Good maybe if we gang up against @SENC it will help....


Not a Carolina guy or even much of a basketball fan any longer, though I was rooting for the Heels against the Piggies - just love the smell of bacon fryin'!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2017)

Helluva game. Was going to share this if WVU won, but will do it anyway. Fun to watch.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2017)

Yikes- That was close- did not watch- followed the score though... sheesh. John denver was great...


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2017)

GU against xavier- cool thing neither has been to final 4- no matter who wins it will be history for one of them. They sure had south seeded right 1-2-3 and 4 are left. Go zags and go Oregon- be cool if it was gonzaga against Ore. in the big game- No PNW bias here- no sireebob....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> GU against xavier- cool thing neither has been to final 4- no matter who wins it will be history for one of them. They sure had south seeded right 1-2-3 and 4 are left. Go zags and go Oregon- be cool if it was gonzaga against Ore. in the big game- No PNW bias here- no sireebob....


Can't blame you for wanting to finally have something to brag about up there. We southerners do kind of have the market on good living cornered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2017)

SENC said:


> Can't blame you for wanting to finally have something to brag about up there. We southerners do kind of have the market on good living cornered.



Very funny- yep ya got gators-snakes- I hate snakes- skeeters- Dengue fever- nile fever and way too many people- now I agree we are stuck with The Bob marshall wilderness



 

Frank church



 

Hells canyon, Glacier, Yellowstone........ and a couple special places
Olympic nat park and bait to catch any southiner



 

Which translates into



 

and a secret weapon to keep southiners south

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2017)

If you are ever in western Wyoming and Headed to Yellowstone park, try Beartooth pass pictured above. at 10K + it has fabulous views both east and west. Do it in the heat of the summer though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like NC survived - Hell if the Zags make it to the big game- I might even have to watch some TV- Maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DcoTim1 (Mar 25, 2017)

As a South Carolina Gamecocks fan (my granddad was a professor in the engineering Dept and have family including my wife that graduated from there) plus living close to campus. I'm excited to see how both of our teams fair the rest of the tournament

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 25, 2017)

Many couches were burned last night around here. I don't get it, but it's a thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2017)

GO ZAGS- first trip to final for. Looks like ore might upset Kansas. Hate to admit though....  I did not even know game was on..... Guess they made it without me...


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ore. first time in 78 yrs... Yahoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hot diggety damn, GO ZAGS The big game..........


----------



## DcoTim1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Hot diggety damn, GO ZAGS The big game..........


Congrats Mike, y'all beat us... It has been crazy around Columbia this weekend. Hopefully the ladies can win the ship tomorrow night


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2017)

Our fair city of under 200k will be rockin and rollin


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2017)

Go oregon


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2017)

DcoTim1 said:


> Congrats Mike, y'all beat us... It has been crazy around Columbia this weekend. Hopefully the ladies can win the ship tomorrow night


Good luck with the ladies


----------



## TMAC (Apr 2, 2017)

Pulling for our Lady Bulldogs! My son bought a ticket right after the buzzer beater with UCONN for $88. Twenty minutes later some of those same tickets were $450. He is an electrical eng student at MSU and headed for Dallas this morning. Not every day we are involved in a national championship game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 2, 2017)

TMAC said:


> Pulling for our Lady Bulldogs! My son bought a ticket right after the buzzer beater with UCONN for $88. Twenty minutes later some of those same tickets were $450. He is an electrical eng student at MSU and headed for Dallas this morning. Not every day we are involved in a national championship game


Good luck


----------



## DcoTim1 (Apr 2, 2017)

@TMAC I'm so glad MSU beat UCONN, it's an all SEC Natty! Oh and GO Gamecocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yikes- GO ZAGS


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2017)

Going to need the cardiologist before this game is over


----------



## DcoTim1 (Apr 4, 2017)

I fell asleep before the second quarter was over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 4, 2017)

Who won?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2017)

SENC said:


> Who won?



You know who won- good game though. Congrats NC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 4, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> You know who won- good game though. Congrats NC


I really didn't at that moment. Kept falling asleep in the second half, finally gave up with about 11 to go and turned it in. Actually forgot about this morning it until I logged into WB. I had to pull for UNC for my bride, but otherwise I wouldn't have cared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

